# PAI (wap)

## Juan Facundo

Hola. Luego de tener netbook, se me ha planteado agregar un pai (punto de acceso inalámbrico) a mi existente enrutador gentoo linux. La pregunta es: ¿solo necesito una placa de red inalámbrica configurada con una ip determinada y nada mas? ¿Como si fuese una placa mas de red común que le agrego al enrutador?

Saludos.

----------

## agdg

No se si te entendí bien, pero lo que quieres hacer es conectar a tu PC un stick usb wifi, y configurar tu gentoo para que funcione como un punto de acceso ¿no?

Si es así, puedes hacerlo. Se llama reenvío de IP, y permite a un host linux actuar como router: permitiendo reenviar paquetes de una interfaz a otra, ya sean la misma o diferentes redes. Para activarlo cambia el valor de et.ipv4.ip_forward = X a 1 del fichero /etc/sysctl.conf

Después viene lo divertido: configurar el reenvío de paquetes. Deberás leerte el manual del comando ip.

----------

## gringo

si quieres montar un punto de acceso inalámbrico típico necesitas :

- una tarjeta wifi que tenga esa funcionalidad o que la puedas usar con hostapd. Ten cuidado porque hay muchas tarjetas wifi usb que no funcionan en modo ap en linux, ni con hostapd.

- servidor dhcp / servidor dns - dnsmasq hace todo esto.

- iptables para nat y forwarding habilitado.

creo que poco mas, luego ya es montar la conexión wifi y poco mas.

Si lo quieres hacer transparente tb. te hace falta soporte bridge en el kernel ( incluyendo los módules de netfilter) y las herramientas bridge-utils.

saluetes

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si quieres montar un punto de acceso inalámbrico típico necesitas :
> 
> - una tarjeta wifi que tenga esa funcionalidad o que la puedas usar con hostapd. Ten cuidado porque hay muchas tarjetas wifi usb que no funcionan en modo ap en linux, ni con hostapd.

  no entiendo bien esto del hostpad.

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - servidor dhcp / servidor dns - dnsmasq hace todo esto.
> 
> - iptables para nat y forwarding habilitado.
> ...

 

Claro, es tal cual lo dices acá. Lo bueno es que ya tengo todo un router montado funcionando con una red común cableada. No quiero un placa wifi usb, estoy por comprar un adaptador wifi-pci. Con una antena prolongada como para dar un poco mas de rango al alcance de la red inalámbrica.

respecto de la marca, la placa que quiero comprar es una tp-link. Saben algo acerca de la compatibilidad de ella con linux?

Saludos y gracias por sus repuestas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La marca es lo de menos, nigún fabricante de placas de red wireless fabrica el chipset. Los fabricantes son solo ensambladores, Linux no se fija en el fabricante si no en el chipset y tp-link usa varios chipsets diferentes en función del modelo así que compra con cuidado.

Que chipset puede funcionar en modo AP nativamente y cual necesitará de hostapd para hacerlo ya no te puedo decir por falta de experiencia pero para eso está google que todo lo sabe.

Salud!

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, al parecer tiene un chipset atheros y que funciona con el driver ath5k

```
02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5007G Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01
```

```
master linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath5k                 140079  0 

ath                     7172  1 ath5k

cdc_acm                12677  0 

xt_mark                  819  51 

nfsd                  200720  11 

exportfs                2759  1 nfsd

nvidiafb               33974  0 

fb_ddc                  1123  1 nvidiafb

vgastate                5614  1 nvidiafb

nvidia               7077883  24 

snd_intel8x0           21903  0 

8139too                14399  0 

snd_ac97_codec         84858  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                 850  1 snd_ac97_codec

forcedeth              41464  0 
```

```
eth3      no wireless extensions.

eth2      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

```
master linux # iwconfig wlan0 essid "facundo"

master linux # iwconfig wlan0 key s:clave 
```

```
master linux # ifconfig wlan0 192.168.3.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

master linux # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:d8:86:18:c2  

          inet addr:192.168.2.251  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:d8ff:fe86:18c2/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:12663 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2731106 (2.6 MiB)  TX bytes:552 (552.0 B)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0x8000 

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:7d:8a:84:1c  

          inet addr:192.168.2.250  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:7dff:fe8a:841c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:49237 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:78176 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:13083761 (12.4 MiB)  TX bytes:67839409 (64.6 MiB)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xa800 

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:54:23:4b:db  

          inet addr:190.19.200.51  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::208:54ff:fe23:4bdb/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:738014 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:482111 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:953985609 (909.7 MiB)  TX bytes:49817633 (47.5 MiB)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0x6c00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:144 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:144 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:12620 (12.3 KiB)  TX bytes:12620 (12.3 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 54:e6:fc:ac:bb:3a  

          inet addr:192.168.3.1  Bcast:192.168.3.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

Encontré esto buscando en google, pero mi inglés no es muy bueno. En este enlace http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-ath5k-devel/2008/10/3/3498794/thread

```
Features

Supports 802.11abg, depending on the chipset. This driver requires no firmware or binary-only HAL!

working

    *

      Station Mode

    *

      Ad-Hoc Mode

    *

      Mesh Point Mode

    *

      Access Point Mode (enabled in Linux 2.6.31 and newer and in compat-wireless, can also be enabled by patching an older kernel.)

    *

      5/10MHz channels

    *

      Turbo (*)
```

Es lo que pude hacer hasta ahora. Al parece si soporta ser un punto de acceso (acces point). Si alguien me puede dar una ayuda acerca de como seguir, por favor ....Last edited by Juan Facundo on Thu Mar 17, 2011 5:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-868647.html

ahi tenes la solucion, con encriptado wep.

ip estatica en la red cableada, que es la que trae internet a mi server,

ip estatica a la placa wifi, configurada como ac-hoc, y servidor dns.

lo unico que deberias cambiar a todo eso, es el ssid, el pass, que ahi esta en hexadecimal, si queres ponerlo en ascii, deberia ser asi la linea:

key_ssid="s:password enc open" 

tiene que coincidir con 5 13 o 29 caracteres.

y tambien tienes que cambiar los dns, 

option domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8, 8.8.8.4, 192.168.0.1, 10.0.1.10, 200.33.146.217, 200.33.146.209, 200.42.0.111, 

por los dns que uses, en teoria los 2 primeros son los de google, por lo que salvo que se caiga google, van a andar en todos lados

suerte con eso. estube como una semana para deschavar el problema, y ahi quedo andando

----------

## Juan Facundo

Muchas gracias, pruebo y te digo. !!

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bien, ya he podido navegar desde mi netbook. Gracias.

Como decía, tenía todo un router armado, con servidor dhcp y dns. Así que ahora será solo agregar la red inalámbrica a resto. Solo que me faltaba entender mejor el concepto de la placa de red inalámbrica. 

```
iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc essid rich channel 11
```

sería como decir "configurar la interface "wlan0" en modo "ad-hoc" con essid "rich" y en el canal 11. ¿Es así? Siendo así, ¿todos los que quieran conectarse a mi red inalámbrica deberán usar el canal 11?

Luego de eso, por lo que veo, es como configurar cualquier red. Con ifconfig, iptabels, ip route, etc...

----------

## Juan Facundo

Tengo otra pregunta que todavía no puedo resolver. ¿Qué diferencia existe entre un master y un ad-hoc?

Por lo que leí el ad-hoc es como un "gateway" descentralizado. Aunque no tengo muy claro que quiere decir esto. Creo que es como que la interface que pudiera redireccionar para hacer de gateway, lo hará. Que alguien me diga si estoy equivocado.

----------

## pelelademadera

para que ande eternamente:

bueno, lo solucione de la siguiente manera:

utilizando wireless-tools, iptables, y dhcpd

dejo las configuraciones:

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0="192.168.0.5/24"
> 
> routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"
> 
> modules_wlan0=("iwconfig") 
> ...

 

/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

 *Quote:*   

> authoritative;
> 
> ddns-update-style ad-hoc;
> 
> shared-network wifi {
> ...

 

option domain-name-server : tienen que poner los dns que tengan. con los 2 primeros solamente, esta bien. son los de google

/etc/conf.d/dhcpd

 *Quote:*   

> DHCPD_IFACE="wlan0"

 

y el script para iptables:

 *Quote:*   

> #! /bin/bash
> 
> iptables -F
> 
> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o wlan0 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

aqui hay un tutorial para montar un AP con hostapd en gentoo usando el driver ath5k, por si le quieres echar un vistazo  :

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:G6y3txH-cWkJ:en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Atheros_Ath5k_Wireless_Access_Point+hostapd+gentoo&hl=es&client=firefox-a&gl=es&strip=1

lo he sacado de la caché de google y lo he mirao un poco por encima y parece que está bien. Al final tb. habla de montar un puente transparente, tu mismo, no es necesario pero si mas seguro. 

Si no te quieres romper la cabeza con la resolución de nombres ( tanto local como remota) usa dnsmasq.

Hagas lo que hagas usa WPA2/AES, usar WEP es buscarse problemas.

saluetesLast edited by gringo on Fri Mar 18, 2011 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Juan Facundo

Gracias, leeré el tutorial. He visto que viene gente con sus teléfonos moviles a mi casa y no puede acceder a internet con la red que me he montado con el modo ad-hoc. Pienso que dichos aparatos deben buscar un AP. De todos modos el primer paso está resuelto, la computadoras portátiles son window$ si pueden encontrar la red y navegar la web, hasta incluso encuentran recursos compartidos con samba y otros.

----------

## gringo

sobre redes ad-hoc no tengo ni idea la verdad, siempre he montado APs, aunque no veo porque un móvil no se va a poder conectar a una adhoc, mi móvil tiene esa posibilidad al menos.

saluetes

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bien, les cuento que he puesto a funcionar sin problemas la red inalámbrica con el driver ath5k y con hostapd. Con encriptación wpa2, tal como dice el tutorial que me ha pasado gringo.

Lo que tengo la duda, porque cada vez que se conecta una netbook, notebook o alguna de esas, el rate de la red me da en los 11 mbit, muy raro en 54mbit, solo cuando se conecta y luego de unos momentos, pasa a 11. Y en realidad en la red local, va bastante lento.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

El AP y los clientes que conectan a ese ap por defecto INTENTARÁN conseguir el mejor Data Rate según el ruido del entorno y la señal. Muchas veces no lo consiguen, y se aplican BIT RATES demasiado altos para un pobre enlace Cliente/AP, con lo que la conexión entre AP - Cliente es casi inservible.

Para solucionar esto puedes fijar el rate manualmente con iwconfig...

```

iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M

```

Debes de ver la calidad del enlace (ruido & señal) para poder fijar un valor funcional. De todas formas, yo, personalmente SIEMPRE recomiendo un BIT RATE de 11Mb para conexiónes con la frecuencia 2,4GHZ.. También configurar cada tarjeta Wireless en la norma (b) solamente, las tarjetas en esta norma trabajan mucho mejor que en b/g.

En el marketing queda muy bonito el tema de 54Mb/s, pero la cruda realidad es que pocas veces la tecnologia Wireless consigue sobrepasar los 9/10Mb/s de velocidad debido a la gran saturación de esta tecnologia en nuestro entorno. Llamarme pesimista si quereis pero creo que el tema del estándar N en la banda de 2,4 va a ser un gran fracaso. ¿no piensan lo mismo?

Un saludo.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, gracias.

El tema la velocidad, he visto que seteando en hostapd.conf, la variable "hw_mode=g" es como que lo obligas a trabajar en 54mbps. Pero tengo un drama con un cliente windows, que no se que ostias le pasa. En dos máquinas exactamente iguales, una con gentoo (la mía) y la otra con win xp (de la bruja), la mía funciona de maravillas, pero la win se pone loquita. Y el log de la máquina que hace el ap (también con gentoo), tira un error que he estado buscando y no entiendo bien.

```
Mar 22 02:26:02 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:26:11 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:26:43 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:26:44 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:26:46 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:26:47 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:26:48 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:26:53 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:00 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:01 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:02 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:03 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:05 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:10 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:11 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: authenticated

Mar 22 02:27:13 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:14 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:15 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:21 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: authenticated

Mar 22 02:27:22 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:27 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:52 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:53 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:54 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:56 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:27:57 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:28:02 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:28:04 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:28:05 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:28:10 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:28:36 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:28:42 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:28:47 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:29:18 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:29:20 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication responseMar 22 02:30:44 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: authenticated

Mar 22 02:30:44 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: associated (aid 1)

Mar 22 02:30:44 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 RADIUS: starting accounting session 4D882CB2-00000003

Mar 22 02:30:44 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Mar 22 02:30:47 master dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 (netbook-silvia) via wlan0

Mar 22 02:30:47 master dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.51 to 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 (netbook-silvia) via wlan0

Mar 22 02:30:48 master dhcpd: Wrote 4 leases to leases file.

Mar 22 02:30:48 master dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.51 (192.168.1.250) from 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 (netbook-silvia) via wlan0

Mar 22 02:30:48 master dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.1.51 to 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 (netbook-silvia) via wlan0

Mar 22 02:30:48 master dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.51 (192.168.1.250) from 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 (netbook-silvia) via wlan0

Mar 22 02:30:48 master dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.1.51 to 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 (netbook-silvia) via wlan0

Mar 22 02:30:49 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:30:54 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:02 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:03 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:04 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:06 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:07 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:22 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:24 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:25 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:26 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:28 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:33 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:34 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:31:35 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:29:21 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:29:26 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response

Mar 22 02:29:31 master hostapd: wlan0: STA 00:26:c7:ae:03:52 IEEE 802.11: did not acknowledge authentication response
```

 Y repetidamente hace esto.

encontré una página donde hay algo similar al problema que tengo. Pero no estoy seguro, mi inglés no me ayuda. Les dejo el enlace a ver si alguien me puede ayudar con eso.

http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg62496.html

y el dice que encontró la solución en el siguiente enlace

http://w1.fi/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hostap.git;a=commitdiff;h=8546ea19301f31e5faf58a0f154773c3123e6474

```
When hostapd is removing a virtual BSS interface, the loop here was

incorrectly not updating the iterator during list traversal and

ended up in an infinite loop in some cases.
```

```

index 328e063..078032c 100644 (file)

--- a/src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c

+++ b/src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c

@@ -5775,16 +5775,19 @@ static int wpa_driver_nl80211_if_remove(void *priv,

                return 0;

 

        if (bss != &drv->first_bss) {

-               struct i802_bss *tbss = &drv->first_bss;

+               struct i802_bss *tbss;

 

-               while (tbss) {

-                       if (tbss->next != bss)

-                               continue;

-

-                       tbss->next = bss->next;

-                       os_free(bss);

-                       break;

+               for (tbss = &drv->first_bss; tbss; tbss = tbss->next) {

+                       if (tbss->next == bss) {

+                               tbss->next = bss->next;

+                               os_free(bss);

+                               bss = NULL;

+                               break;

+                       }

                }

+               if (bss)

+                       wpa_printf(MSG_INFO, "nl80211: %s - could not find "

+                                  "BSS %p in the list", __func__, bss);

        }

 #endif /* HOSTAPD */

 
```

donde parece, según lo poco que entiendo, es un parche para el controlador nl80211. Si alguien me puede explicar mejor, como para ver si lo puedo hacer.

Gracias.

----------

## Juan Facundo

No lo puedo resolver solo. No lo entiendo.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

¿La otra máquina se pone loquita? Porfavor, puedes especificar exáctamente el problema?

Si quieres evitarte problemas de rendimiento, haz lo que te comenté en mi anterior mensaje, fijar el bit rate a 11MB o lo que es igual, norma B no G como tienes fijada ahora mismo.

Saludos.

----------

## Juan Facundo

```
Reinicia constantemente la conexión inalámbrica. Se desconecta y reconecta continuamente. Da mensajes de error como que la conexión es "limitada" o "nula", como lo define window$
```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

¿En la máquina que comentas que estas experimentando esos problemas has fijado direcciónes ips estáticas?

Si no es asi, prueba a fijar las ips manualmente.

Saludos.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, luego de probar, con ips estáticas si hace lo mismo. Se comporta de igual modo.

----------

